# [WIFI] Realtek 8192SU

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner ma clef wifi sur ma gentoo (3.5.7-gentoo) :

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3303 D-Link System DWA-131 802.11n Wireless N Nano Adapter(rev.A1) [Realtek RTL8192SU]
```

J'ai bien recompilé mon noyau avec l'option et le pilote est bien présent, mais quand je le lance, rien ne se passe, et ma nouvelle interface n'est pas crée :

Au branchement de la clef :

```
usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=07d1, idProduct=3303

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1: Product: 11n Adapter

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Manufacturer Realtek 

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001
```

Au lancement de modprobe r8192u_usb :

```
r8192u_usb: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/proc/generic.c:586 proc_register+0x12e/0x164()

Hardware name: Compaq nx9110 (DU434ET#ABF)   

proc_dir_entry 'net/ieee80211' already registered

Modules linked in: r8192u_usb(C+) ipv6 ecb md4 cifs rtc snd_atiixp snd_atiixp_modem snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer 8139too snd ohci_hcd 8139cp ehci_hcd ac97_bus soundcore sg snd_page_alloc [last unloaded: r8192u_usb]

Pid: 1913, comm: modprobe Tainted: G         C   3.5.7-gentoo #10

Call Trace:

 [<c1022113>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x6a/0x7d

 [<c10bd1c3>] ? proc_register+0x12e/0x164

 [<c102218c>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x28/0x2c

 [<c10bd1c3>] ? proc_register+0x12e/0x164

 [<e87b1000>] ? 0xe87b0fff

 [<c10bd371>] ? proc_mkdir_mode+0x2b/0x3f

 [<e87b119b>] ? ieee80211_debug_init+0x1d/0x8a [r8192u_usb]

 [<e87b1009>] ? rtl8192_usb_module_init+0x9/0x10f [r8192u_usb]

 [<c1001117>] ? do_one_initcall+0x68/0x111

 [<c104f76b>] ? sys_init_module+0x1246/0x1457

 [<c1410d1c>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x2c

---[ end trace 4e0468813b931fd5 ]---

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Linux kernel driver for RTL8192 based WLAN cards

Copyright (c) 2007-2008, Realsil Wlan

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/proc/generic.c:586 proc_register+0x12e/0x164()

Hardware name: Compaq nx9110 (DU434ET#ABF)   

proc_dir_entry 'net/rtl819xU' already registered

Modules linked in: r8192u_usb(C+) ipv6 ecb md4 cifs rtc snd_atiixp snd_atiixp_modem snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer 8139too snd ohci_hcd 8139cp ehci_hcd ac97_bus soundcore sg snd_page_alloc [last unloaded: r8192u_usb]

Pid: 1913, comm: modprobe Tainted: G        WC   3.5.7-gentoo #10

Call Trace:

 [<c1022113>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x6a/0x7d

 [<c10bd1c3>] ? proc_register+0x12e/0x164

 [<c102218c>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x28/0x2c

 [<c10bd1c3>] ? proc_register+0x12e/0x164

 [<e87b1000>] ? 0xe87b0fff

 [<c10bd371>] ? proc_mkdir_mode+0x2b/0x3f

 [<e8ee53dc>] ? rtl8192_proc_module_init+0x1c/0x40 [r8192u_usb]

 [<e87b10f0>] ? rtl8192_usb_module_init+0xf0/0x10f [r8192u_usb]

 [<c1001117>] ? do_one_initcall+0x68/0x111

 [<c104f76b>] ? sys_init_module+0x1246/0x1457

 [<c1410d1c>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x2c

---[ end trace 4e0468813b931fd6 ]---

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl819xU
```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

r8192u_usb            225873  0 

ipv6                  177592  8 

ecb                     1377  0 

md4                     2545  0 

cifs                  194064  2 

rtc                     4086  0 

snd_atiixp              8342  0 

snd_atiixp_modem        6055  0 

snd_ac97_codec         74341  2 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem

snd_pcm                43463  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              12175  1 snd_pcm

8139too                14920  0 

snd                    34213  5 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ohci_hcd               13354  0 

8139cp                 12841  0 

ehci_hcd               26916  0 

ac97_bus                 577  1 snd_ac97_codec

soundcore               3349  1 snd

sg                     19359  0 

snd_page_alloc          4685  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm
```

J'ai essayé de télécharger le driver linux surle site de Dlink mais je n'arrive pas à le compiler :

```
make[1] : on entre dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo »

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8180_93cx6.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_wx.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192S_phy.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192S_rtl6052.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192S_rtl8225.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r819xU_cmdpkt.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_dm.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192SU_HWImg.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192S_firmware.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192S_Efuse.o

  CC [M]  /home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.o

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c: In function ‘rtl8192SU_MacConfigAfterFwDownload’:

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:7839:24: attention : comparison between ‘rtl819xUsb_loopback_e’ and ‘enum _RTL8192SUSB_LOOPBACK’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:7841:30: attention : comparison between ‘rtl819xUsb_loopback_e’ and ‘enum _RTL8192SUSB_LOOPBACK’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c: In function ‘rtl8192_usb_probe’:

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12317:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘open’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12318:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘stop’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12319:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘tx_timeout’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12320:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘do_ioctl’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12321:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘set_multicast_list’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12322:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘set_mac_address’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12323:5: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘get_stats’

/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.c:12324:6: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘hard_start_xmit’

make[2]: *** [/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u/r8192U_core.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/ced/Téléchargements/rtl8192su_linux_2.4_2.6.0003.1019.2009/HAL/rtl8192u] Erreur 2

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo »
```

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà testé cette clef sur gentoo ?

Merci

----------

## guilc

Tu as bien installé le paquet rtl8192su-firmware ? Il semble que ce driver nécessite un firmware.

----------

## floc_12

Salut, 

oui, je l'ai même désinstallé et réinstallé, mais rien n'y fait.

Merci

----------

## boozo

Et en essayant juste ceux fournis par sys-kernel/linux-firmware à la place ? (see this post or this other one)

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Rien a faire, c'est toujours pareil, même avec linux firmware seul.

Je n ai pas du le temps d'éplucher tes deux liens que tu m'as mis boozo. J'ai remis a jour mon système hier et ça trainait un peu.

Je regarderais ce soir et recompilerai mon noyau si besoin en ne mettant que le 8192usb.

Merci

----------

